# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  Kỹ Năng Giao Tiếp Sử Lý Tình Huống

## deathnote

câu 1: trong quá trình sửa chữa máy tính do không cẩn trọng nên đã làm mất dữ liệu/ hư thiết bị của khách hàng, bạn sẽ xử lý ntn?

câu 2: khách hàng phàn nàn về máy tính hoạt động chậm, bạn sẽ giải thích như thế nào và cần phải làm gì?

câu 3: do trong lúc giao máy tính cho khách hàng bạn sơ ý không yêu cầu khách hàng kiểm tra máy,
nên khi mang máy về nhà khách hàng gọi điện báo về tình trạng máy tính không họat động
và mất 1 thanh ram, bạn sẽ xử lý như thế nào?

câu 4: khách hàng một mực yêu cầu bạn phải thực hiện chính sách bảo hành cho thiết bị, mặc dù đã hết bảo hành cách đó 1 ngày, bạn sẽ sử lý như thế nào nào?

----------


## sangame

câu 1: nếu như mình đã nhận sửa chữa cho người ta mà lại làm hư hỏng hoặc mất dữ liệu thì cái đó là lỗi ở mình vì vậy mình phải chịu trách nhiệm là phục hồi lại dữ liệu free, thiết bị hỏng thì phải sửa hoặc thay cho họ, để làm sao cho máy họ chạy tốt nhưng nếu thay mới thì lựa lời mà nói để còn đc kiếm thêm chứ

câu 2: nếu như khách hành phàn nàn thì chúng ta xem các chương trình có trên máy đó, xem cấu hình máy đó, có lên sử dụng quá nhiều chương trình hay không? và nói với họ trong thời gian sử dụng máy tính sẽ bị gặp nhiều lỗi như phân mảnh ổ cứng, rác sẽ tụ đọng nhiều trong máy, sử dụng những soft để giải quyết vấn đề đó

câu 3: nếu như cái nào lỗi về mình thì lên lựa lời mà nói, nếu như thực sự khi ta mang máy đến cho khách mà thiếu thật thì ta phải bù đắp lại thôi, và xem sét lại tình trạng của máy thôi

câu 4: nếu như thiết bị hết bảo hành mà khách hành mang đến thì chúng ta có quyền không thực hiện chính xác bảo hành cho họ nhưng nếu tốt hơn thì bạn lên làm cho họ với 1 giá cả giảm đi 1 chút vì thời hạn bảo hành mới chỉ cách đó 1 ngày thôi mà

đó là cách sử lý của riêng mình

----------

